
Ask HN: Hackernews sticky post / ad? - cyptus
What is this<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17031537<p>and why does it have no upvotes, no comments, appears on the front page and i can&#x27;t do any action to it?
is this hacker news ads?
======
mtmail
"The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
detaro
Yes, those are job ads for YC companies.

